# SLP 421hp kit help



## Kurtherogto (Feb 20, 2009)

SLP ONLINE - COOKIES ARE DISABLED

worth it for the $$$?

*This package includes the following items: *
85mm Mass-Air-Flow Sensor (23063) <---waste?
1 3/4" Coated Long-Tube Headers (30164) 
Loud Mouth II™ Cat-Back Exhaust System (31061) 
25% Underdrive Harmonic Balancer/Pulley (100226) 
1.85-Ratio Rocker Arms (50185) 
DiabloSport II Programmer with SLP Custom Tuning (27005T) <--waste
421 Bobcat Fender Badges (pair) <--waste


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Kurtherogto said:


> SLP ONLINE - COOKIES ARE DISABLED
> 
> worth it for the $$$?
> 
> ...


No...


----------

